# joe bonamassa



## rockinbluesfan

Ordered some tickets to see joe at brock university in st. catherines october 30- should be great show, hopefully I can score these tickets!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I have all of his CD's. He's awesome. You'll have to give us a review of the live show.


----------



## Robert1950

Looks like he's playing Brampton on the 28th and Oakville on the 29th.


----------



## blues

This gent is a killer, must see him, thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## whitewave

Mucu better live than on CD.
I've never liked so far his CDs, but last year I enjoyed a concert in Italy, and it was amazing, one of the best concert I've ever been to.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

whitewave said:


> Mucu better live than on CD.
> I've never liked so far his CDs, but last year I enjoyed a concert in Italy, and it was amazing, one of the best concert I've ever been to.


Curious. What don't you like about his CD's??


----------



## whitewave

His songwriting, all his CDs get me bored after a while. Nothing new, there are some cool tracks but most are featureless.
I could say the same thing about another guitar player that I really like, David Grissom. His solo CD is really boring, most of the tracks are "thousands of time listened to" pop songs, even if it's always a pleasure to listen to him playing.
Try to figure out the same CDs with no so great solos, you've nothing.
Then the production. Joe Bonamassa playing live has the best guitar sounds I've ever heard. The "Category 5" Plexy and original PAF Les Paul give incredible tones, his Van Welden (really hi end Dumble clone from Netherland) and Lucille are heavenly, but on his CDs tones are too processed, they lost in the pop blues crowd.

Same sort of thing with my favourite guitarist: Warren Haynes. I deeply love everything he did with Allman Brothers Band, but just can't enjoy Gov't Mule albums. Even because of his drummer, I can't make me liking his style, just I can't.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Interesting. I think I know what you mean. However, I do like JB's songs even if there are few "standout" moments. I've never seen him live so I can't comment on his live tone. As for Gov't Mule - love their live stuff but the album tracks are a little lacking in feel at times. 



whitewave said:


> His songwriting, all his CDs get me bored after a while. Nothing new, there are some cool tracks but most are featureless.
> I could say the same thing about another guitar player that I really like, David Grissom. His solo CD is really boring, most of the tracks are "thousands of time listened to" pop songs, even if it's always a pleasure to listen to him playing.
> Try to figure out the same CDs with no so great solos, you've nothing.
> Then the production. Joe Bonamassa playing live has the best guitar sounds I've ever heard. The "Category 5" Plexy and original PAF Les Paul give incredible tones, his Van Welden (really hi end Dumble clone from Netherland) and Lucille are heavenly, but on his CDs tones are too processed, they lost in the pop blues crowd.
> 
> Same sort of thing with my favourite guitarist: Warren Haynes. I deeply love everything he did with Allman Brothers Band, but just can't enjoy Gov't Mule albums. Even because of his drummer, I can't make me liking his style, just I can't.


----------



## dwagar

is he coming out west? I think he's great.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Check out his dvd concerts- well worth it IMHO!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

rockinbluesfan said:


> Check out his dvd concerts- well worth it IMHO!


Do you mean Rockplast? I just ordered it on Amazon.ca a couple of days ago.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Yes that one is awesome in quality- you won't regret that purchase!


----------



## Pneumonic

I've seen Bonamassa three times and each time he's be awesome. If I can I'm gonna get to the Brampton concert at the Rose if it's a go.

Check this video out of Bonamassa doing Blues Deluxe. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBgAfksivZo


----------



## demon

Is he not playing in Toronto anywhere? I'm about 2.5 hours east of T.O, I'd rather not drive to Oakville if he's gonna play closer. I'm going somewhere though...


----------



## Slidewinder

I've got tickets for the Rose in Brampton. That's one I'm not gonna miss.


----------



## Rhythmeister

Stratin2traynor said:


> Do you mean Rockplast? I just ordered it on Amazon.ca a couple of days ago.


Hey,

Are you going to Joe's show at the Commodore in Vancouver on August 29?

I got my ticket and I'm looking forward to it!

Cheers,

Blair


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Rhythmeister said:


> Hey,
> 
> Are you going to Joe's show at the Commodore in Vancouver on August 29?
> 
> I got my ticket and I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Blair


Didn't know he was going to be in town. Gonna have to check out the ticket prices and my schedule. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pneumonic

I'm gonna take this one in with my boys.

Anyone have any seat suggestions for the Rose in Brampton?

Thanks


----------



## Rhythmeister

Perfection last night in Vancouver! I was the third person from the stage in front of Joe. The greatest guitar performance I have yet witnessed. Amazing chops, tone supreme, and all so very musical. And a really fine singer too. This guy is the complete package. Don't miss him if he's in your town!!!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Finally got the tickets in hand-Oct.30 is the date, can't wait!


----------



## devnulljp

Haven't really heard him, other than stuff I've ssen on youtube. Gent can sure play. 
What CDs do you guys like? What should I look out for?


----------



## Slidewinder

If you're a guitarist you'll like pretty much everything he does. Although I've been a fan of his since he was in Bloodline when he was 16, I've never seen him live.
My seats are close to the stage so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## mario

devnulljp said:


> Haven't really heard him, other than stuff I've ssen on youtube. Gent can sure play.
> What CDs do you guys like? What should I look out for?


I like Joe's playing a lot too. My favourite CD is his latest,"You and Me". Great playing, good songwriting and he has become a solid singer. Also, he has a great DVD called "A New Day Yesterday Live". Excellent live performance!


----------



## Slidewinder

Just a couple more weeks till Joe hits Toronto. Does anyone who might have seen him know whether he signs autographs or is it off the bus, play, back on the bus?
I've got the Rockpalast DVD I'd like to get signed.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Well the concert last night was simply awesome - really good performance and sound. Got to go to the artist chat after the show and Joe is really humble and down to earth. Earlier in the day he had a chat with 300 kids to spread the word about the blues- his way of giving back. The Brock University venue is an excellent place to see any artist- highly recommended! Scored a signed shirt from Joe which I won't wear so I'll have to find a spot to hang it.


----------



## allthumbs56

rockinbluesfan said:


> Well the concert last night was simply awesome - really good performance and sound. Got to go to the artist chat after the show and Joe is really humble and down to earth. Earlier in the day he had a chat with 300 kids to spread the word about the blues- his way of giving back. The Brock University venue is an excellent place to see any artist- highly recommended! Scored a signed shirt from Joe which I won't wear so I'll have to find a spot to hang it.


My friend called me about 45 minutes before start time and offered me his tickets to the Brock show last night. My SO was sick on the couch and I was just starting to carve a pumpkin. I am quite ticked to say I didn't get to see him.


----------



## Robert1950

I've seen him post on another forum, just like any other guy.


----------



## dwagar

I've got his double live CD, I think it's 'Live from Nowhere in Particular'. I ordered it off his website.

Great CD.

'India/Mountain Time' blows me away every time I hear it.

It's loaded 1 & 2 in the car changer right now.


----------



## Slidewinder

Saw him at the Rose on tues. and was blown away. I wish he'd have come out to do a meet and greet after the show but it didn't happen.


----------



## gtrchris

Slidewinder said:


> Saw him at the Rose on tues. and was blown away. I wish he'd have come out to do a meet and greet after the show but it didn't happen.


Slidewinder, He had an extremely long day- earlier in the day he did an incredible guitar clinic and presentation on the blues for 800 lucky school kids. He's a very humble and down to earth guy.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Slidewinder

Oh I'm not angry about it or anything like that. He played the Rose on his first night. My buddy and I tried to get tickets for the next night's show in Oakville but they were sold out and I wasn't able to make the St. Catherine show or we would have driven to that.
I was told he did a meet and greet at the Oakville show by a friend who saw him there. If I'd have known I would have waited around to get my DVD signed.
Either way it was an amazing show, no regrets.


----------



## Pneumonic

I was at the Oakville show (1st time there nice venue) and all I can say is for anyone who likes guitar playing, seeing Bonamassa is a must. This guy has chops galore. And oodles of that "it" that few players have these days. Very, very good showman. Place was packed and rockin'. Sound bang on.


----------

